# Working on ................



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 1, 2020)

Working on a few Sierra series Curly Maple pen blanks with images applied on both side so they work for either a righty or a lefty. 
Ready for a MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane finish using my dipping method.

Les


----------

